# Kontakt 5.6.6 is now available.



## Ashermusic (Feb 21, 2017)

Download from Native Access.


----------



## Musicam (Feb 21, 2017)

Any news of this update? New functions? Thank you teacher!


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Yep. Full keycolors are back (and look MUCH better and clearer than they used to look, IMHO - especially on black keys)! 






Also, it's available from Service Center and your NI account download area, too.


CHANGELOG:

- CHANGED Improved the On-Screen Keyboard's color legibility based on user feedback
- ADDED XY Pad: Individual cursors can now be hidden via KSP ($HIDE_PART_CURSOR)
- FIXED XY Pad: The customized string representation of parameter values was not shared with the host correctly
- FIXED XY Pad: Updating the value of a cursor from within the control's callback was unreliable
- FIXED Crash when trying to view the Host Automation tab with certain NKIs loaded
- FIXED Crash when trying to view the Infos (sic) tab of the Instrument Options dialog with certain NKIs
- FIXED Certain NKIs would trigger the “Really quit…” dialog every time they were closed


----------



## d.healey (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks really nice


----------



## Musicam (Feb 21, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Yep. Full keycolors are back (and look MUCH better and clearer than they used to look, IMHO - especially on black keys)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Dragon! Thanks!


----------



## catsass (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice. I will be watching this space (and others) for reports of any new major bugs before I take the plunge.
So, let's hear about it, upgraders!


----------



## tokatila (Feb 21, 2017)

catsass said:


> Nice. I will be watching this space (and others) for reports of any new major bugs before I take the plunge.
> So, let's hear about it, upgraders!



Not gonna tell you, unless you pay me for beta-testing / early-plunging


----------



## Aviram Dayan Production (Feb 21, 2017)

5.6.6 Looks really nice, but I'm still with 5.5.2 
I have the latest version only for tests - not for ksp and product, for now..


----------



## catsass (Feb 21, 2017)

tokatila said:


> Not gonna tell you, unless you pay me for beta-testing / early-plunging


Careful with the plunge. There is no lifeguard on duty.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey Dragon - 2 of my 4 putters (w7 and w10) show 'download failed' in Service Center. The other two puters downloaded and installed just fine. How can I 'clear' that error message on the two putters so I can re-download and install? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 21, 2017)

Ah - got it. Trashed a folder Kontakt put on my desktop and viola - re-downloading as we speak.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Also you can always download from the Updates area in your NI account... (I have lost count how many times I've pasted this link already :/)

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/support/downloads/update-manager/?search=kontakt


----------



## C-Wave (Feb 21, 2017)

I have a different problem that I didn't have when I installed my current 5.6.5 (Windows 10):
No matter what I do, I can't successfully install 5.6.6 update, whether downloaded via service center, or directly from Native Access.. always gives an error message (EDIT) "Uninstall ERROR"! Happens every now and then with NI updates. Any ideas?
Edit: tried running the installer as admin, and compatibility with Win 8.. same same.
Edit2: fixed my problem with uninstalling previous version and installed a fresh 5.6.6. Any body interested how pm me.


----------



## novaburst (Feb 21, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Download from Native Access.



@Ashermusic thanks for the heads up, looking forward to download


----------



## novaburst (Feb 21, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Yep. Full keycolors are back (and look MUCH better and clearer than they used to look, IMHO - especially on black keys)!



Thanks for your hard work with NI,


----------



## motomuso (Feb 21, 2017)

It is working well over here. Very nice.


----------



## Bach (Feb 21, 2017)

Hmmm... I didn't have great experience with the latest Kontakt updates.
Rolling back to 5.5 fixed the issues but in the meantime, I batch re-saved a few of the libraries so now I'm stuck.

My question would be: 
Does it fix the high CPU/spikes issue that started with 5.6 and are mentioned here in this forum?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't have any high CPU/spikes issues here compared to 5.5.2, so the only real answer for you would be to update and see for yourself... Changelog says nothing specific about that sort of thing (it would be mentioned otherwise).


----------



## catsass (Feb 21, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> (I have lost count how many times I've pasted this link already :/)
> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/support/downloads/update-manager/?search=kontakt


And I'm certain it has been appreciated by some each time that you've taken the time to do so!


----------



## Bach (Feb 21, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> I don't have any high CPU/spikes issues here compared to 5.5.2, so the only real answer for you would be to update and see for yourself... Changelog says nothing specific about that sort of thing (it would be mentioned otherwise).



My bad, I only just saw the change log. 
I am talking about this issue:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/kontakt-5-6-5-cpu-inefficiency-logic-pro.58022/

And I am using Cubase by the way. The problem isn't noticeable until you run very demanding libraries so that's why most people don't notice it.


----------



## dfhagai (Feb 21, 2017)

What about the purge on the multi level? did they brought it back?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 21, 2017)

Back in 5.6.5 they did. Different location, though - check Files menu.


----------



## AmbientMile (Feb 21, 2017)

YES! Keyboard has colored keys again!! No more tiny LEDs for these tired eyes.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 21, 2017)

Tugboat's gonna be happy


----------



## Quasar (Feb 21, 2017)

YAY! After a bunch of hassling and fiddling around, I did get 5.5.2 and 5.6.5 to run in parallel on Win7, but after seeing the new UI with the full colored keys, I did a complete reinstallation of 5.6.6 only. Except for the key color deal, I never had any issues with 5.6.5, no resource leaks or disappearing libraries or anything, so don't expect to with 5.6.6.

Thanks NI for listening!


----------



## playz123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dissenting opinion: I actually prefer the previous 5.6.5 key display. This new one reminds me of the 'notes' on a xylophone toy I had as child. Way overboard (IMHO). But I'm probably alone in this regard...so carry on! You can throw rotten tomatoes now and scream "blasphemy"


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 21, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Dissenting opinion: I actually prefer the previous 5.6.5 key display. This new one reminds me of the 'notes' on a xylophone toy I had as child. Way overboard (IMHO). But I'm probably alone in this regard...so carry on! You can throw rotten tomatoes now and scream "blasphemy"



No, I feel the same way.


----------



## DMerkel (Feb 21, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Dissenting opinion: I actually prefer the previous 5.6.5 key display. This new one reminds me of the 'notes' on a xylophone toy I had as child. Way overboard (IMHO). But I'm probably alone in this regard...so carry on! You can throw rotten tomatoes now and scream "blasphemy"


You and Asher aren't alone.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 21, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Dissenting opinion: I actually prefer the previous 5.6.5 key display. This new one reminds me of the 'notes' on a xylophone toy I had as child. Way overboard (IMHO). But I'm probably alone in this regard...so carry on! You can throw rotten tomatoes now and scream "blasphemy"


Not only is it blasphemous, it's also heretical, idolatrous and apostate, a vexing and rancorous heterodoxy to say the least...


----------



## soundbylaura (Feb 21, 2017)

Updated via Service Center. Works great.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 21, 2017)

DMerkel said:


> You and Asher aren't alone.


Well, I'm with you guys as well. Maybe we could be offered a choice. Here's hoping Tugboat forgives.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 21, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Well, I'm with you guys as well. Maybe we could be offered a choice. Here's hoping Tugboat forgives.



As long as you guys remain a marginalized lunatic fringe group who have zero chance of ever upending the current status quo, I'm okay with it LOL. That's how democracy works. Everyone has a voice, and the dissenting voices are successfully contained!

But seriously, why would anyone not want to be able to clearly reference the color coded key functions? It's baffling to me...


----------



## Fleer (Feb 21, 2017)

It's that sweet Kontrol S color touch


----------



## robgb (Feb 21, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Dissenting opinion: I actually prefer the previous 5.6.5 key display. This new one reminds me of the 'notes' on a xylophone toy I had as child. Way overboard (IMHO). But I'm probably alone in this regard...so carry on! You can throw rotten tomatoes now and scream "blasphemy"


Ditto.


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 21, 2017)

One more "lunatic fringe" that would have prefered the option of having both.


----------



## galactic orange (Feb 21, 2017)

nordicguy said:


> One more "lunatic fringe" that would have prefered the option of having both.


Options don't seem to be popular these days. Simplicity is often winning out (or those who scream the loudest).


----------



## Vastman (Feb 21, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> *But seriously, why would anyone not want to be able to clearly reference the color coded key functions? It's baffling to me*...



yep! cute little lights are nice for Kontrol keyboards... big, hardware hunks of junk (no faders? wtf?)... but truly useless for an onscreen keyboard... don't get it at all!

would be nice to have options but maybe that's problematic... if so, glad "clarity" and "useability" for most of us prevailed


----------



## novaburst (Feb 21, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Dissenting opinion: I actually prefer the previous 5.6.5 key display. This new one reminds me of the 'notes' on a xylophone toy I



Nope you not alone, ......Don't see why we should have a rainbow keyboard display.


----------



## bozmillar (Feb 21, 2017)

I think the full color keys look worse, but the improvement in usability is way worth it. This is one of those cases where function is way more important than form for me.


----------



## wbacer (Feb 21, 2017)

As long as it works and doesn't crash or cause other related software to crash, I don't care if they paint on polka dots with dancing bears.


----------



## novaburst (Feb 22, 2017)

wbacer said:


> As long as it works and doesn't crash or cause other related software to crash, I don't care if they paint on polka dots with dancing bears.



Yes I can understand your point but at least it would be nice to have an option to tell the dancing bears time out or stop dancing now please, or get rid of the colourful keys even, and just have plain white and black.

Anyway what is is what is, looks like this update making many happy, so no more killjoy.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 22, 2017)

I don't think you'll get that option.

Function won over form this time. Thankfully. It was unusable before, you couldn't at a glance see which color was where, especially if hues were near each other. And that's me with 20/20 vision, I can't imagine how older people felt (well, angry enough to start an online petition, so that worked well for them).

Don't understand the people who actually liked the previous 2-pixel tall blocks. It really was unusable.



novaburst said:


> or get rid of the colourful keys even, and just have plain white and black.



Might as well toggle the virtual keyboard off then. You do have THAT option.


----------



## Calazzus (Feb 22, 2017)

The last time I updated it wouldn't recognize MA 1 so I had to roll back to 5.5.2. Is this update ok?


----------



## Astronaut FX (Feb 22, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Dissenting opinion: I actually prefer the previous 5.6.5 key display. This new one reminds me of the 'notes' on a xylophone toy I had as child. Way overboard (IMHO). But I'm probably alone in this regard...so carry on! You can throw rotten tomatoes now and scream "blasphemy"



I think we had the same xylophone toy. Mine was a train with a round track. You placed thin tuned metal, pastel colored bars in the track. As the motorized train went along, a beater on the rear of the train would drop down and strike the metal bars, and played a tune.







I haven't thought about that toy in decades, but now that I have, it was probably my first musical instrument, and without a doubt, my first hardware sequencer.

Thanks for helping bring back that memory (sorry for the topic derail - pun intended).


----------



## catsass (Feb 22, 2017)

wbacer said:


> I don't care if they paint on polka dots with dancing bears.


You must be a Kontakt 6 beta tester. Thanks for the scoop!


----------



## wbacer (Feb 22, 2017)

catsass said:


> You must be a Kontakt 6 beta tester. Thanks for the scoop!


Opps, I'm afraid I let the cat or bears out of the bag, now you know what's coming in the next update.


----------



## wbacer (Feb 22, 2017)

novaburst said:


> Yes I can understand your point but at least it would be nice to have an option to tell the dancing bears time out or stop dancing now please, or get rid of the colourful keys even, and just have plain white and black.
> 
> Anyway what is is what is, looks like this update making many happy, so no more killjoy.


Yup, I couldn't agree more. Give everyone the option to turn on the color keys or turn em off. Everyone works differently. If you like the dancing bears, let em dance, if not put em to bed.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 22, 2017)

Again, you can turn off the virtual keyboard if you're offended by the colors. Colors have always been a part of Kontakt's virtual keyboard, and 5.6.0-5.6.5 way of keycoloring was just a really bad idea, making it completely useless from practical standpoint.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 22, 2017)

BTW here are differences in keycoloring between K5.6.6 and Falcon, using exactly the same RGB color code. Black keys definitely look better in Kontakt (not too bright, like in Falcon - on the other hand, you can use the full RGB color spread for keycolors in Falcon):


----------



## rgarber (Feb 22, 2017)

Gee, I never use the keyboard, never noticed the change. Probably won't notice the change back. Which leads to the most excellent question why am I even posting this? I do like trains though. - rich


----------



## Quasar (Feb 22, 2017)

Astronaut FX said:


> Thanks for helping bring back that memory (sorry for the topic derail - pun intended).



To the contrary, thanks for keeping the topic _on track_, but hopefully NI won't be _railroaded_ into undoing 5.6.6's much improved color layout. I went _off the rails _& _blew my stack_ before they fixed this, but I was just _letting off steam_, and now I'm happily _back_ _on board_.


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 22, 2017)

Calazzus said:


> The last time I updated it wouldn't recognize MA 1 so I had to roll back to 5.5.2. Is this update ok?


It happened to me with others Libraries too.
Native Access seemed to be in fault there (do you use it?).
I fixed the issue by removing the Native Access.xml file from Service Centre (Application Support, I'm on Mac) folder.
But ED would need to confirm this with lot more credibility.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 22, 2017)

Yeah, removing that XML file and seeing if NA needs to be updated fixed some iffy things with Kontakt's Libraries tab for me.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 22, 2017)

After a bit of playing, have to admit that renewed coloring has its advantages.


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 22, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah, removing that XML file and seeing if NA needs to be updated fixed some iffy things with Kontakt's Libraries tab for me.


Thanks for confirming.
Q - After NA'v been updated and the .xml file residing again into the folder, things work like expected?
I thought I had the most recent version of it and still having the problem.
I wrote to NI to know if they were trying to fix the issue.
No reply yet.


----------



## Calazzus (Feb 22, 2017)

nordicguy said:


> Thanks for confirming.
> Q - After NA'v been updated and the .xml file residing again into the folder, things work like expected?
> I thought I had the most recent version of it and still having the problem.
> I wrote to NI to know if they were trying to fix the issue.
> No reply yet.


I removed the file and ma-1 never showed up. On the orchestral tools page they suggested rolling back to 5.5.2 stating that it was the best build for their product at that moment.


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 22, 2017)

Calazzus said:


> I removed the file and ma-1 never showed up. On the orchestral tools page they suggested rolling back to 5.5.2 stating that it was the best build for their product at that moment.


Did you try to re "Add Library" again?
This is what I had to do.


----------



## Calazzus (Feb 22, 2017)

nordicguy said:


> Did you try to re "Add Library" again?
> This is what I had to do.


I did try. It would not show up in the list.


----------



## novaburst (Feb 22, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Might as well toggle the virtual keyboard off then. You do have THAT option.



It's not that bad, and I do like to see the keys moving for references, plus it's a personal gripe Def will not stop me from using or supporting NI, or has not taken away the fact you guys have done a great job,

Maybe get a surprise option for colour remove haha never know.

But @EvilDragon keep up the good work


----------



## novaburst (Feb 22, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Don't understand the people who actually liked the previous 2-pixel tall blocks. It really was unusable



I never used the colour as any kind of reference, always octivs, I was kind of glad when they vanished to some degree, 

I can see all ready many are so happy for the colours to be back, so hay...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 22, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Dissenting opinion: I actually prefer the previous 5.6.5 key display. This new one reminds me of the 'notes' on a xylophone toy I had as child. Way overboard (IMHO). But I'm probably alone in this regard...so carry on! You can throw rotten tomatoes now and scream "blasphemy"


I've thought this too and said so previously. Don't "hate" the return of coloured keys but I think I preferred the alternate and I haven't had trouble identifying the relevant key regions. I don't have a Komplete Kontrol Keyboard either. No complaints that they've reintroduced it but, I never objected to the change in the first place. If an option to select your preference was to find its way into the code in the future that would be great.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 22, 2017)

wbacer said:


> As long as it works and doesn't crash or cause other related software to crash, I don't care if they paint on polka dots with dancing bears.


And this is obviously pretty important too.


----------



## Przemek K. (Feb 23, 2017)

Finally the colored keys are back. Now, any news regarding disappearing library tabs in Kontakt? Was this issue resolved in the new version?


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 23, 2017)

That issue is due to Native Access messing things up. Kontakt's own library disappearing issues were fixed back in 5.5 IIRC.


----------



## Przemek K. (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info ED.


----------



## robh (Feb 23, 2017)

I think I may have found a bug. If I have "Load samples in background" off, then purged samples don't populate once you play the note. That isn't expected behaviour is it?

Rob


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 23, 2017)

No, that is expected behaviour (because loading a sample "in the background" as you play a key basically says it - if you have that option disabled, it won't do it ever), and it's been the same in previous versions of Kontakt as well (tested in 5.5.2, 5.1.0 and 4.2.4).

In short, if you want stuff to load on the fly, you gotta have that option enabled.


----------



## robh (Feb 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> No, that is expected behaviour (because loading a sample "in the background" as you play a key basically says it - if you have that option disabled, it won't do it ever), and it's been the same in previous versions of Kontakt as well (tested in 5.5.2, 5.1.0 and 4.2.4).
> 
> In short, if you want stuff to load on the fly, you gotta have that option enabled.


Thanks.
The manual indicates that "load samples. . ." was so the instrument could display the interface sooner and become playable sooner. I didn't expect it to be that closely tied with the purge function.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep, I think with modern systems there's really no reason to have that option turned off...


----------



## robh (Feb 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Yep, I think with modern systems there's really no reason to have that option turned off...


I usually don't. I was just experimenting with another issue I occasionally have and I suspected it might have to do with that option.

Rob


----------



## novaburst (Feb 23, 2017)

Przemek K. said:


> Finally the colored keys are bac



I guess we should celebrate with this   

I just couldn't resist it guys


----------



## StatKsn (Feb 23, 2017)

I wish Kontakt was skinnable! But the new colored keys ain't bad.


----------



## Ben H (Feb 25, 2017)

Przemek K. said:


> Finally the colored keys are back.



Welcome back. 





novaburst said:


> I just couldn't resist it guys



Me either.


----------



## Przemek K. (Feb 25, 2017)

@ novaburst & Ben H: great songs  well picked for the return of the colored keys


----------



## novaburst (Feb 25, 2017)

Just a heads up on a small bug in 5.6.6 on stand alone will only accept shared mode for asio, and will not accept full asio, or does not recognize my card in full asio this mode does not go below 100ms, also every time kontakt is booted up in standalone it automatically adjust asio to 256 and locks it there, so you need to remember this before opening your DAW.

this is a windows 7 build, M audio pro as a sound card.

inside the DAW no issues as yet, not sure if any is having this issue as it may only effect certain builds.

any way a relief it is ok inside my DAW, but think stand alone should be looked at.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 25, 2017)

Doesn't happen here with my RME UFX+... ASIO shared mode works fine at whatever buffer size I set the RME at... It's most likely your M-Audio driver barfing up.


----------



## novaburst (Feb 25, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> It's most likely your M-Audio driver barfing up.



This was my first thought, not sure if they have done any updated drivers will look, but the main meal is still cool so its just a little niggle,


----------



## AllanH (Feb 25, 2017)

I've had no issues with ASIO and Sonar. I like the tinted keys. Much easier to see where the boundaries and key switches are.


----------



## novaburst (Feb 25, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> It's most likely your M-Audio driver barfing up.



Yes indeed this was the case, just updated the driver, for m audio pro, every thing as it should be in standalone from a 100ms to 14ms, thanks for the prompt @EvilDragon

all asio as it should be no shared asio necessary what a difference a driver makes some times we often forget about this when issues appear.

Edit can get an incredible 4.2 ms


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 26, 2017)

In reality it's more than 4.2 ms, this is just what the driver reports, though... 

Do a loopback test and you'll see the real latency.


----------



## ryst (Feb 26, 2017)

Is anyone else getting instant crashing in Pro Tools HD (12.7) once you initiate Kontakt?

It happened with Kontakt 5.6.5 and now 5.6.6. I load an instance of Kontakt, it stalls for about 5-7 seconds, then crash.


----------



## novaburst (Feb 26, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> In reality it's more than 4.2 ms, this is just what the driver reports, though...
> 
> Do a loopback test and you'll see the real latency.



haha I think just seeing the result is enough for a good feel factor, the latest drivers work great, but playing the keyboard @ 100ms was like playing sponge keys so glad to be on solid ground again.


----------



## fgimian (Feb 28, 2017)

This update also resolved the problem I reported whereby clicking Instrument Options / Info on Orchestral Tools libraries would crash Kontakt (due to some unicode characters in the library info). So far so good with 5.6.6, I'm so thankful to NI for listening to users and also fixing bugs that we report.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 28, 2017)

New Coloured Keys are much better (for me). A couple more updates and Kontakt should be back to it's good ole self again.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 28, 2017)

Yup, growing on me and quite happy now.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 28, 2017)

Upgraded from 5.5.x - getting occassional crashes, seemingly caused by some GUI elements. E.g. when loading/unloading mic sets in Spitfire/8Dio products. Didn't have that with 5.5 so might go back to the old version. I like the new look though. Might be VEP6 related (OS X) as I haven't seen it happen inside Logic.


----------



## novaburst (Feb 28, 2017)

fgimian said:


> This update also resolved the problem



Any update that encourages you to have the latest drivers before it can operate correctly, is quite a significant update indeed.


----------



## robgb (Mar 12, 2017)

I have to say I really hate the new colored keys. I preferred the previous version.


----------



## studiostuff (Mar 12, 2017)

robgb said:


> I have to say I really hate the new colored keys. I preferred the previous version.


So, you're the one.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 12, 2017)

robgb said:


> I have to say I really hate the new colored keys. I preferred the previous version.


----------



## lpuser (Mar 13, 2017)

studiostuff said:


> So, you're the one.



Don´t worry - it seems that I am also the only person on the planet who dislikes the white text Apple has chose for the latest Logic Pro X update (instead of the light grey we had before). Strange how such decisions are made.


----------



## storyteller (Mar 13, 2017)

ryst said:


> Is anyone else getting instant crashing in Pro Tools HD (12.7) once you initiate Kontakt?
> 
> It happened with Kontakt 5.6.5 and now 5.6.6. I load an instance of Kontakt, it stalls for about 5-7 seconds, then crash.


I'm not running an HD rig, but I did have an issue with PT native (on Mac) crashing on various updates from 12.5x to current. The only way I could resolve it was to switch to using Kontakt's memory server...then a further update would cause me to have to switch it back when that one started crashing. That said, 12.7 has seemed very stable with Kontakt (at least on the native side).


----------



## fgimian (Mar 13, 2017)

Really happy with 5.6.6 so far, no crashes or issues encountered yet. How about you guys?


----------



## ryst (Mar 14, 2017)

storyteller said:


> I'm not running an HD rig, but I did have an issue with PT native (on Mac) crashing on various updates from 12.5x to current. The only way I could resolve it was to switch to using Kontakt's memory server...then a further update would cause me to have to switch it back when that one started crashing. That said, 12.7 has seemed very stable with Kontakt (at least on the native side).



I've tried switching Kontakt's memory server on and off. Neither helped. I also deleted Kontakt completely and re-installed using these instructions (https://support.native-instruments....325-Reinstalling-a-Product-with-Native-Access). Still crashes. I've also trashed PT preferences, and repaired permissions on the OSX drive. Still crashes.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 14, 2017)

ryst said:


> Still crashes.



That is unfortunate, is it worth installing an older version from NI at least until a fix comes


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 18, 2017)

In kontakt 5.6.5 the script icon seems to have disappeared from the main window, where do I find it?


----------



## Fleer (Mar 18, 2017)

robgb said:


> I have to say I really hate the new colored keys. I preferred the previous version.


And I've made a complete U-turn. Love this new version. Handy and sweet.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 18, 2017)

OleJoergensen said:


> In kontakt 5.6.5 the script icon seems to have disappeared from the main window, where do I find it?



It's still there, now it says KSP as it's clearer than a paper scroll. If you're talking about multiscript button.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 18, 2017)

Just wondering if NI will return the buttons along the top like it was before instead of Foldering them? The empty space where they used to be is a constant reminder.

Also, I love the coloured keys. Its good to be able to actually see them clearly at a glance.


----------



## AllanH (Mar 18, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Just wondering if NI will return the buttons along the top like it was before instead of Foldering them? The empty space where they used to be is a constant reminder.
> .


I agree. I've found no way to get icons back into the empty space. I use Quick Load all the time, plus the keyboard.

Must be progress ... two clicks instead of one


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 18, 2017)

ryst said:


> I've tried switching Kontakt's memory server on and off. Neither helped. I also deleted Kontakt completely and re-installed using these instructions (https://support.native-instruments....325-Reinstalling-a-Product-with-Native-Access). Still crashes. I've also trashed PT preferences, and repaired permissions on the OSX drive. Still crashes.



Is your PT buffer set unusually low or high? 256 or 512 is usually good. If it set too low it can crash. It may be an AAX issue. Usually with PT you need to leave the kontakt memory server off and let PT's hardware buffer size handle it (under setup menu: playback engine.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 19, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> It's still there, now it says KSP as it's clearer than a paper scroll. If you're talking about multiscript button.


Thank you .
I was looking for the paper icon but now I know.


----------



## samphony (Mar 19, 2017)

AllanH said:


> I agree. I've found no way to get icons back into the empty space. I use Quick Load all the time, plus the keyboard.
> 
> Must be progress ... two clicks instead of one



Konstant Kontakt Komplexity. 
Or instead of design follows function it's complexity over simplicity.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Mar 19, 2017)

Downloaded and installed.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Mar 19, 2017)

Downloaded and installed.


----------



## mozart999uk (May 4, 2017)

Is the font size any better in this version?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 4, 2017)

Font size was changed in 5.6.1 to a bigger one compared to 5.6.0, and is how things are now.


----------



## mozart999uk (May 4, 2017)

Thanks. How does it compare in size to 5.5.3?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 4, 2017)




----------



## mozart999uk (May 4, 2017)

Wow that's so useful thanks!. Is it me of does 5.6.6 actually look bigger than 5.5.3?

Nice naming of drives btw!!!


----------



## EvilDragon (May 4, 2017)

It is bigger compared to the default font size ("small"). It is one pixel smaller than 5.5.2 "large" font size, the option to change font size was removed in 5.6+.

Also, you mean 5.5.2, 5.5.3 doesn't exist.


----------



## mozart999uk (May 4, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> It is bigger compared to the default font size ("small"). It is one pixel smaller than 5.5.2 "large" font size, the option to change font size was removed in 5.6+.
> 
> Also, you mean 5.5.2, 5.5.3 doesn't exist.




Thanks. Really useful info.


----------



## geronimo (May 4, 2017)

I confirm a greater readability in KONTAKT _


----------



## mozart999uk (May 4, 2017)

geronimo said:


> I confirm a greater readability in KONTAKT _



Thanks. Getting a bit older now and my eyes aren't what they used to be


----------



## synthpunk (May 15, 2017)

Mac users... 5.6.6 behaving well ?

Updates week here.


----------



## samphony (May 15, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Mac users... 5.6.6 behaving well ?
> 
> Updates week here.


Yes. I was sceptical at first but it's running great here.


----------



## C-Wave (May 15, 2017)

+1


----------

